# How much do we spend on fishing tackle?



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Probably a trillion by now.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

One time I counted up just my hard lures and what I spent on them and had to sit down..........................no more secret weapons!


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Two weeks ago my wife won 2nd place women's category in a kayak fishing tournament. Part of the prize package was a few hard plastic baits. I told her that the 3 lures were probably about $20-$25 in value. She wrinkled her forehead and said, "Wait, you have 3 of those big plastic boxes completely full of lures like these......"


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Loose lips sink credit cards!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Too much.......

If i had to guess I'd say at least a grand a year when you factor in everything. Add up the other stuff and triple that number. A girlfriend or two on the side would throw that number way up there so fishing is definitely cheaper.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Now that I have a 5,6,8,10,and 12wt rod, almost nothing. Maybe 100$/yr. A spool of 30lb leader, 25pk of 2/0 mustads, misc fur/feathers, and some thread.

Ohh and $70 for new 8wt line every third year or so. The other weights have never been changed because they are only used occasionally.


----------

